# Pictage vs Picnanny vs Smugmug



## pajaroblanco (Feb 20, 2009)

I am interested in using an online service to make things easier on me for client's families. Which service have you used and would you recommend?


----------



## McQueen278 (Feb 20, 2009)

SMUGMUG.  Period.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup, another vote for SmugMug.  It's a great service.

If you go with SmugMug, use this offer code  KAMvZpioBsAvk  and it will save you $5 off of your subscription.


----------



## Gomes (Feb 20, 2009)

smugmug.


----------



## FrankLamont (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, SmugMug is one of the most costly, but I've never heard anything bad against it... nor do I have anything against it. In fact, it's the best in my opinion.


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 20, 2009)

Smug!


----------



## kdd (Feb 21, 2009)

Another vote for SmugMug.  When I was getting started, I asked a couple of my photog friends about online services.  The first three responses were SmugMug.


----------



## FrankLamont (Feb 21, 2009)

On the other hand, there's something similar and free at RedBubble (redbubble.com). I recommend it as well.


----------

